# E-biking and social distancing



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I also posted this in the Riding Passion forum.

E-biking is an easy way to get away from people and civilization. Unwind, get sanity back and explore. Mountain biking for sure but e-biking has brought me back to exploring and getting away from normal riding routines. Remote, not typically fun trails or fire roads seem like all fair and fun game.

It seems with the current state of Coronavirus climate, our activity is conducive to social distancing. Stay healthy and sane, keep distance from others.

But there are issues. There is the 'shelter in place' mandate in the SF Bay Area now. And then that can turn into a quarantine or a lockdown where no movement is allowed without permission. Hopefully, our town or city does not get to this stage as it has in many parts of the world.

There's also the issue of rescue. If you get badly injured and/or require rescue, you could be taking away precious resources from the medical system. And then there's the big group ride issue. Spend time and hang out with friends and possibly spread the virus.

How do you balance all these needs? What is your plan today and a month from now when it comes to riding.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Heading out to remote locations is probably the best thing to do. Getting away from the population will be the best thing to do. People are not listening to the evil government, deep state whatever. The China Virus will just keep spreading.

Where are all the homeless going to "Shelter in Place" will they be told to "Just go home!"


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

I ride just about everyday, so the coronavirus really hasn't affected me yet. But what has affected my riding has been the rain, which we need.

Plus I'm one of the lucky ones or unlucky one as I've still been going to work. But I have a feeling next week I'll be working from home, this should increase my riding range

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

In my case I never see anyone hardly ever where I ride locally but I had been planning on heading to the high dez to ensure that I don't soon as I figured out if I'll be able to get back to the barn without getting put in some Gov't installation behind a wire fence, so that may not happen. This is the view from close by my digs so it isn't like I lack scenic riding OTD....









While there is IMBA Epic quality single track, WRT, within 30 minutes by vehicle from my home there is little within out the door range. I just don't ride my eMTB as much as I do my eX bikes these days on the miles upon miles of logging roads here in the OR. I'm almost done assembling my third one and getting ready for another round of wheel size debate....









As mentioned doing harm to yourself resulting in injury and having to go for treatment is not a good idea so I think I won't be taking many risks but I kind of don't anyway after learning the hard way 5-6 times over the last 35yrs of mtb use. Never be to proud to push.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Bigwheel said:


> Never be to proud to push.


Or give more throttle.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

fc said:


> How do you balance all these needs? What is your plan today and a month from now when it comes to riding.


Being a CA resident, I now must stay at home and eliminate all non-essential activities - like riding my Haibike on trails for fun. My plan is to ride my trusty Trek 950 to and from the store. 







Hey - at least it is still an MTB!


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

Ebiking for me is a way to both trail build / dig and ride. Building takes a TON out of legs, but your stoke is usually high along with muscle fatigue. That’s where ebiking really shines!

I have a Bulls Monster EFS for light trail riding but am thinking an enduro eMTB might be my next purchase. Decoy Comp or Turbo Levo ... leaning toward the Levo.

What say you fc?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I have both. The Decoy is the better value and spec. But Levo motor and battery really provides the best riding experience and range.

The component limitations can be upgraded. So get the cheap model to save money.

The Levo has a belt/motor problem but they have a solution now for all future production and they will fix existing bikes


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I participated in this distancing exercise as all members of my family rode 30 miles together... from home! First time in a year so thank you ebikes.


----------



## Crit Rat (Mar 13, 2008)

Pretty great FC. My daughter at 8 really wants an ebike as she sees how much fun I have on mine. Honestly as soon as she can fit on one I'll be very tempted to get her one. It's like a gateway drug for mountain biking. Also to be able to have the family go for rides of significant difference is priceless. My 6 year son will want one too, so we need to have this tech packaged for smaller frames. The Commencal 24" hardtail is cool, but to me it seems if one is going to have the weight of the battery and motor you might as well have rear suspension as well. Dual suspension is just another thing that improves the experience. BTW I dig the RC crawlers as well.


----------



## rkwfxd (Jan 8, 2019)

Trails are wet and will be for a few weeks so I would not be out on them anyway. I am using my stationary bike inside the house and some dumb bells. 

Took the time to clean and detail my ebike so it is ready when the virus is gone and the trails are dry.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

I have been riding my eMTB, MTB, and gravel bike solo and in small groups. It's necessary for both mental and physical health! The parks/trails near us were briefly closed, but they had a change of heart and wisely re-opened the trails (but not the common park areas such as bathrooms, visitors centers, etc).


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Crit Rat said:


> Honestly as soon as she can fit on one I'll be very tempted to get her one.


Just buy a little 250W wimpy hub motor laced into a 20" or 24" wheel and get a little 36V10A controller and a small 36V 10Ah battery, @360Wh and pedal assist, I am sure the power usage would be like 5-8Wh/mile. One stop shops everywhere for those components, from reputable companies inside North America and China-side.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

matt4x4 said:


> Or give more throttle.


Although I do have throttles on my bikes they are the last thing I would reach for in a sketchy situation on my eMTB. Outside of the fact that is one of the ways to shut down the cruise control feature on my front hub eX bikes.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

True BigWheel, but when you ride long enough you can pretty much assume how the bike will react. I got a dd rear hub that has gotten me out of many a sticky situations when I give it more power, other times laying off a bit and being safe has worked out as well. 

With more and more cities and towns imposing fines on not social distancing, then I wonder what riding past people on a pathway will look like, having to be 6' away. Pathways and sidewalks are getting crammed with people now. Had to wait for a 4 wide group to narrow today. There are a few bikes out there, but not a lot since theres still a lot of puddles and snow on the ground.


----------



## sooslow (Dec 14, 2017)

Am debating on riding my KTM 300xcw vs my Turbo Levo tomorrow, and at this point the Levo is ahead slightly. Either way, I plan on riding within my limits (as I always try to - ahem) and will be socially far away from all humans whatever machine I'm on.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

fc said:


> I also posted this in the Riding Passion forum.
> 
> E-biking is an easy way to get away from people and civilization. Unwind, get sanity back and explore. Mountain biking for sure but e-biking has brought me back to exploring and getting away from normal riding routines. Remote, not typically fun trails or fire roads seem like all fair and fun game.
> 
> ...


I usually eBike to my local trail and ride but last week was pretty busy on the trail so this week I put aside the eBike and grabbed my old pedal mountain bike for a slow ten mile ride on local roads and on the wrong side of our local canal paths.

I'm over sixty years old so I especially want to avoid exposure to SARS-CoV-2 but busy singletrack doesn't keep me away from other people. I didn't miss the motor as much as I thought I would.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

How can you be "distant" from others when the path is 4 or 5 or 6' wide. Its too common for people to be walking on the left side, with tons of people out with some on the right side too. Its becoming a traffic jam of walkers and dogs on the pathway systems. You try to get out onto sidewalks and its the same thing. 

There is no way possible to stay 6' away from people when everyones out n about before martial law takes affect and no ones allowed out.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Been using the eBike a lot for social distancing...

IMG_20200322_091258_187 by Sales Punk, on Flickr

Seriously though, been putting in 25-35 miles 3 to 5K of elevation per day on the Levo. Lots of back country trails straight from my driveway which makes me very fortunate. Not only that, the local trails drain really, really well so the rain hasn't been a huge issue. Fire roads are muddy, so my bike is a mess when I get home, but trails are good to go!

20200322_143122 by Sales Punk, on Flickr

20200322_141015 by Sales Punk, on Flickr

IMG_20200308_205630_576 by Sales Punk, on Flickr


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

Below is from QBP to bike dealers......
Keep Bike Shops Open. Contact Your Governor!
Bike shops provide essential services for people who rely on the bicycle for transportation. Contact your governor now so that you can stay open in the event of a shelter-in-place order due to COVID-19. Let’s Do This

Below is from Pink Bike........
NOTICE: Mountain biking irresponsibly during the COVID-19 pandemic puts you and others at risk. Riding injuries put unnecessary stress on medical systems that need all available resources to fight the virus, and group rides increase your chances of exposure. Please follow all local health authority directives, and DO NOT take risks.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

According to the governors of CA and NY. They are not happy, because too many people are not practicing social distancing properly and still doing way too many group activities. I was witness to this on Sat and Sun. I don't think I've ever seen so many people out on trails before, and still in groups. I don't get it, what's hard to understand do things separately for a time being? I stayed clear of these idiots!


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

hikerdave said:


> I usually eBike to my local trail and ride but last week was pretty busy on the trail so this week I put aside the eBike and grabbed my old pedal mountain bike for a slow ten mile ride on local roads and on the wrong side of our local canal paths.
> 
> I'm over sixty years old so I especially want to avoid exposure to SARS-CoV-2 but busy singletrack doesn't keep me away from other people. I didn't miss the motor as much as I thought I would.


Just found out I have to self-quarantine because I was in the office a week ago and this weekend a guy from the office came down with COVID-19 symptoms. Potential exposure was last week so now I've got a week of staying in the house. So avoiding all those people like they had the plague was to their potential benefit as much as mine.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

dave, you should get tested
but no tests available


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

Here in Arizona you have to be circling the drain to be tested - but I have no symptoms and this is the 7th day since I bugged out of the office. (Shortly after it was recommended that everyone leave). We even Skyped in to our last weekly meeting even though the room was only fifty feet away from our desks.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

hikerdave said:


> Here in Arizona you have to be circling the drain to be tested - but I have no symptoms and this is the 7th day since I bugged out of the office. (Shortly after it was recommended that everyone leave). We even Skyped in to our last weekly meeting even though the room was only fifty feet away from our desks.


"circling the drain"... Crazy but I get that. Hard for many areas to quote infection rates when they're not testing anybody.

They're starting to test folks in New York en masse. That seems to be our epicenter.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

If you are rich, you can get tested easy.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

matt4x4 said:


> If you are rich, you can get tested easy.


This is patently false


----------



## Mtbvkk (Sep 13, 2017)

fc said:


> The Levo has a belt/motor problem but they have a solution now for all future production and they will fix existing bikes


I just got a Levo one day before they have declared the equivalent of the CA shelter in place yesterday in my state. Feel lucky since my bike store is closed for a bit starting today. Still setting it up and haven't done a ride yet. Do you have details on the fixes? I never heard about this.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

An interesting read.

https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2020/03/coronavirus-testing-rich-people/608062/

"When Rudy Gobert tested positive for COVID-19 on Wednesday, you could sense a brief moment of national panic. The Utah Jazz center had been in close contact with his teammates, staff, and autograph-seeking fans. He had touched door handles, basketballs, microphones, tape recorders-potentially spreading the coronavirus to hundreds of people.

The NBA was aggressive. On Wednesday night, in a matter of hours, the state of Oklahoma completed 58 tests for the virus on players and personnel from the Utah Jazz and Oklahoma City Thunder. Members of the Toronto Raptors, who had played the Jazz on Monday night, were given precautionary tests as well. One of Gobert's teammates, Donovan Mitchell, tested positive. The rest of the tests came back negative. The NBA nonetheless suspended its season.

The quick action was in sharp contrast with that of any number of states. From March 6 to March 12, for example, the state of Alabama-which announced its first confirmed case of COVID-19, the disease caused by the coronavirus, on Friday-conducted only 12 tests. An ongoing investigation by The Atlantic can only confirm that 26,905 tests have been conducted across the United States. And in Oklahoma, the Utah Jazz consumed 20 percent of the state's entire stock of test kits."

Business Insider
https://www.businessinsider.com/how...illionaires-get-coronavirus-tests-2020-3?op=1

https://www.snopes.com/ap/2020/03/19/celebrities-coronavirus-tests-inequality/


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Mtbvkk said:


> I just got a Levo one day before they have declared the equivalent of the CA shelter in place yesterday in my state. Feel lucky since my bike store is closed for a bit starting today. Still setting it up and haven't done a ride yet. Do you have details on the fixes? I never heard about this.


So the problem with the Levo version 2.0 is under heavy use, lots or climbing and very active descending... jumps, rocks, roots, the belt can misalign and cause motor failure. At this point, the motor will not engage, you'll just hear a whirring sound. Can still pedal the bike home on your own power.

This happened to me and my riding crew of three 10 times last year. Each one was fixed under warranty as they just replaced the motor. The last versions seem to be better.

The fix is a wider, stiffer belt. warranty motor fixes done now and in the future will have the new belt. Bikes in the inventory supply chain will have the old in varying versions.

It seems like Specialized will warranty these bikes and back them up within the warranty (2 years) and beyond. Everything I'm saying here is not official and just my experience and opinion.

fc


----------



## Mtbvkk (Sep 13, 2017)

fc said:


> So the problem with the Levo version 2.0 is under heavy use, lots or climbing and very active descending... jumps, rocks, roots, the belt can misalign and cause motor failure. At this point, the motor will not engage, you'll just hear a whirring sound. Can still pedal the bike home on your own power.
> 
> This happened to me and my riding crew of three 10 times last year. Each one was fixed under warranty as they just replaced the motor. The last versions seem to be better.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.

Ok so fingers crossed that I've one of the newer versions since mine had to be ordered, there was no stock available at the time of order. But I understand motor stock may be independent of frame stock.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Mtbvkk said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Ok so fingers crossed that I've one of the newer versions since mine had to be ordered, there was no stock available at the time of order. But I understand motor stock may be independent of frame stock.


Went through replacement a few weeks ago. Motor showed up within 3 days at the shop.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Mtbvkk said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Ok so fingers crossed that I've one of the newer versions since mine had to be ordered, there was no stock available at the time of order. But I understand motor stock may be independent of frame stock.


Yes, you could have one of the new ones as it's in the supply chain now. It won't be easy to tell.

My motor is 4 months old and it seems fairly bulletproof. A lot of folks have borrowed this bike and it's seen almost daily action.

fc


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

For the price you pay, thousands upon thousands upon thousands of dollars, shouldnt have to replace anything.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

fc said:


> "circling the drain"... Crazy but I get that. Hard for many areas to quote infection rates when they're not testing anybody.
> 
> They're starting to test folks in New York en masse. That seems to be our epicenter.


No word on testing that guy from work that showed symptoms but my self-quarantine period is over; I can leave my home again. Symptom-free that's me.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Don't think that if you are symptom free that you are immune to the virus, just that your quarantining is working to keep you from infection. At least that is how I see it and will remain vigilant and take measures like mask and gloves and handwashing leaving my zone of comfort for the foreseeable future. 

Had two FedEx deliveries yesterday and the first driver was full mask/glove and saying two UPS drivers in PDX were infected and one from his dock. The second had neither and 
I handled that package with kid gloves, well Nitrile anyway. Regardless I thanked both of them for their service, which both appreciated btw, but as time goes on don't expect Prime to be as next day as it has been in the past....


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

Bigwheel said:


> Don't think that if you are symptom free that you are immune to the virus, just that your quarantining is working to keep you from infection. At least that is how I see it and will remain vigilant and take measures like mask and gloves and handwashing leaving my zone of comfort for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Had two FedEx deliveries yesterday and the first driver was full mask/glove and saying two UPS drivers in PDX were infected and one from his dock. The second had neither and
> I handled that package with kid gloves, well Nitrile anyway. Regardless I thanked both of them for their service, which both appreciated btw, but as time goes on don't expect Prime to be as next day as it has been in the past....


My self-quarantine was to keep others safe because of possible contact during the incubation period. I'm still practicing social distancing by riding my bicycle on roads instead of singletrack and avoiding non-essential trips.

After one more ride on the eBike to get the battery down to sixty percent I'll store the battery indoors and switch to the human-powered bike since my riding is now for exercise and it doesn't matter how far or fast I go.


----------

